# Central Nebraska's Tri-City Haunters: getting out of the grave



## Blackrose1978 (Aug 13, 2011)

In the Tri-City area in Nebraska (Grand Island, Kearney, Hastings and the surrounding area) we have a new group trying to crawl there way out of the grave. If you are interested in joining just pm me!


----------



## bourno (Jan 21, 2006)

I think you should change your title so someone has a better idea of the area and in Nebraska. I don't think too many outside of Grand Island, Hastings, Kearney, or is it York may know where any Tri-City may be, with all the farmland in between


----------



## Blackrose1978 (Aug 13, 2011)

How do I change the title? I figured out how to edit a post but not title!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Blackrose1978 said:


> How do I change the title? I figured out how to edit a post but not title!


Send a request to Joiseygal - she's the Make and Take moderator, so she can fix it for you. So can ZombieF, Hauntiholik, or Vlad, but start with Joisey


----------



## Blackrose1978 (Aug 13, 2011)

Thanks Roxyblue. I sent a message this morning.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Title is changed!  Sorry for the delay, but I just got home from babysitting. Good Luck with starting your Make and Take!


----------



## Blackrose1978 (Aug 13, 2011)

We have our first MNT set up on 5/23 6:30pm at Pier Park in Grand Island, NE. Rain date will be decided later.


----------

